# Tabellengröße in cm angeben?



## stefanrichardmueller (31. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Ist es denn irgendwie möglich die größe von Tabellen in zentimeter anzugeben?

Ich will die html Seite nämlich ausdrucken, und eine Din A4 Seite mit adressen ausdrucken, alle so in Visitenkarten größe.
kann das leider nicht in Word machen, weil die adressen uas einer Datenbank in die Tabellen eingefügt werden.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Sven Mintel (31. Juli 2004)

cm ist in CSS eine gültige Einheit:

```
<table style="width:19cm;height:29cm">
```
...was die Browser daraus machen, hab ich noch nicht probiert....der Drucker sollte die Angaben aber korrekt übernehmen.


----------



## stefanrichardmueller (31. Juli 2004)

Vielen dank,
Funktioniert einwandfrei!
Der Druck kommt auf den mm genau raus


----------

